# Isle Of Man



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

We are thinking of going to the isle of man, can anyone suggest places to stay and visit,do not want to wild camp has we have 2 children, nice small sites pref with electric and views, is there enough there for 2 weeks ? do not get me wrong do not want Blackpool or anything like that


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,difficult to fill two weeks. Ferries cheaper mid week (still expensive). Several sites although most are aimed at tenting bikers for the racing.Municipal Site at Peel next to Sports centre OK with modern facilities. Super wild camping at Claddaghs bottom of Sulby Glen with water and Toilets. Semi wild at Ramsey overlooking Sea but you have to get a Permit from the Tourist Officer at the Town Hall (you will need copy of your Insurance). Toilets and Water when adjoining Park open.
Good idea if you want to tour around without the van, you can buy discounted passes covering all travel around the Island,bus,train and tram. Well worth it.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Was brought up on the island,, and left 30 years ago,,

Also had a thought about going back with the MH sometime,, be interested in the replies


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

1st job would be to check the cost of the ferry :wink: :wink: 
I considered it a few years ago, but couldn't believe the Steam Packets charges

They are the only ferry going to the island and seem to charge what they like



Alan H


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> 1st job would be to check the cost of the ferry :wink: :wink:
> I considered it a few years ago, but couldn't believe the Steam Packets charges
> 
> They are the only ferry going to the island and seem to charge what they like
> ...


Nothing changes then  Steam Racket were always dear, 
It was one of the most expensive bits of water in Europe !!!


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Everything wackywyco said, plus there aren't many established sites here and those we have are not really geared up for kids, on the other hand, there are loads of places to wild camp with unrivalled views here, perhaps a little too remote for kids though.

The Steam Racket is expensive compared to other crossings and times to avoid are early June (TT races) as well as early September (Grand Prix). They really do take the proverbial Michael with prices during these times - unless of course you are into bike racing, the TT in particular is like a carnival atmosphere.

Places to see (have a google) - Laxey wheel, Sneafel mountain railway, Peel castle and House of Manannan, Castle Rushen, the Sound visitors centre, Fairy bridge, magnetic hill, Cregneash working museum - the list goes on.

Blackpool it isn't and may it always remain so. Kids might not appreciate it though, it depending on whether they can survive without theme parks etc etc.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Went there three years ago, phoned Steam Packet and got a fair price for crossing plus site with hookup at Union Mills. Yes, the site was basic and aimed at TT bikers but with an M/H do you really need all the facilities?
Things to do - quite a bit, horse trams in Douglas, electric trams Douglas to Ramsey and up Snaefell, narrow gauge steam railway,
transport museum,airfield museum, horses home, TT circuit to drive, beaches if you want them.
Fuel is dearer than UK so top up before boarding the ferry (we managed a week of daily use) - there is an Asda and Morrisons in Morecambe. 
Local shopping is not cheap but there is a Tescos and M&S in Douglas and other shops selling Iceland & Waitrose products.
The weather was not brilliant, perishing cold at the top of Snaefell and in thick cloud in June!
There is an article about the island in a past issue of MMM.
Hope this is of some use.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The best sites for children would be Peel (municipal) or Glen Wyllin (Kirk Michael)(IOM government). Both have facilities and hook up. Glen Wyllin has a play area and direct access to a sandy beach. Ballaugh Curraghs (IOM government) is not really wild. There are loos and water. The Nobles Park Site (IOM government)in Douglas is OK and there atre klarge grassed play areas, pitch & put etc but most pitches are on a slope. St John FC (private) have a site next to the club house with facilities and hook up. There are 4 or 5 other sites, Union Mills, Greeba, (both private) Poulsom Park Castletown, and Mooragh Promenade Ramsey (both local authority permits required) and lots of wild camping.

This place is ieal for families with kids who want an activity holiday.

I did an itinerary for some visitors two years ago, which I will PM to you, or post, when I locate it. 

If you book now and avoid the most expensive times ie Fridays and Saturdays off Island and Mondays onto Island you can get cheaper fares, but not as cheap as cross channel, but then its three times the distance. The Liverpool fast craft are more expensive (premium fare for speed) and cannot carry the largest motorhomes, go via Heysham mid week, mid afternoon for the best fare deal


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a fan of the IOM. I have a motor home. I belong to a motor home forum. I always push the IOM as an ideal destination. Here is my guide for a recent visitor (July 2008)

Hello 

well you may miss the scooter festival and you definitely miss our national day 5th July, but held on 7th, due to the week end, but you hit race week for the Southern 100 motorbike races. 

Arrival day I suggest you stay on the Marine Drive just south of Douglas (along South Quay and then up Douglas Head Road), and then make an early start. I suspect that a clockwise trip may be best. 

Douglas has a Tesco and an M&S. There is a really good fish & chip shop, the Chart Room on North Quay at Quines Corner and a fresh fish restaurant (now closed) in Victoria Street next to the library. here you will rub shoulders with the stars who are over for filming. we have an active film industry. 

The beer is good, Okells local brew and Bushys a small independent. Bushys pub in Douglas is the Rovers Return and they do hearty grub. 

There are good restaurants and cocktail bars in Douglas, you may bankrupt yourself at Ciappellis (now closed) but according to A A Gill it is the best Italian outside London 

In the morning double back into Douglas and go south via Old Castletown Road going to coast at Port Soderick and Port Grenaugh before going to Castletown, Georgian Square and C15 Castle, go to Derbyhaven, Fort Island and Langness. Light house there owned by Top Gear Clarkson who has fenced off an area and upset the locals, he says they look through his windows. Back to Castletown. If there is a race or practice you are stuck and cannot go further South. watch out for angry locals busy wire cutting and trespassing with dogs, angry Clarksons with guns and of course seals. 

In Castletown there is a spot by the railway station with two pubs. The larger one does good lunches and the smaller one, The Sidings, latterly the Ducks Nest, after the architect Mr Duck, has a range of guest real ales 

Once racing over follow road to Port Erin and Port st Mary, detour down to Pooylvaaish to see the quarry where the stone for steps for St Paul's London comes from, turn left through farmyard as you hit the sea. Return to main road by backtracking and at farm go straight ahead instead of right. Rejoin main Road at bottom Fishers Hill and travel along coast as far as you can go. This takes you to Port St Mary. From there return to the cross roads you came to from the coast road and turn left to Sound and Cregneash. Our lands End. brilliant views over to Kitterland, the calf and a racing tide, look out for sea birds and seals. MNH visitor centre and quite good café for lunch or Cregneash café. Cregneash is an open air museum of a crofting/fishing village, worth a walk around. At Cregneash turn left and go over the Howe to Port Erin. Road is steep, half way along is the Meayll Hill stone circle, a mini Stonehenge. 

Port Erin, good for a sunset and trips on boat to Calf of Man, take picnic, nothing but birds when you get there, on route see seals, dolphins, harbour porpoise and basking shark. 

I can think of nowhere to stay, wild or other wise, in the deep south however there will be a field at Castletown full of bikers in tents, just by the start line. The alternative is back to Douglas or on to Peel and a nice municipal site with hook up. 

There are two or three inlets with roads immediately north of Port Erin then take the Sloc road to Round Table. Cronk ny Arrey Laa is on the left. Hill of the break of day. here the old timers kept watch for the glint of sun on the herring shoals and waved flags to direct the fleet. 

There are side roads down to the coast at Niarbyl where there is a pub and a MNH visitor centre and café and Glen Maye where there is a pub, the Waterfall. Watch out for the Dalby Spook, a talking mongoose.Then to Peel, round the harbour to the castle, good ice cream tea and crab baps at the breakwater kiosk. If you go into the castle watch out for the moddy dhoo, ghost of black dog. On way back stop on the bridge at the top of the harbour, look upstream and on the right is a small factory where Peel 3 wheel cars with 50cc engines were made in the 1960's. Just landward is a kipper smoke house, stop to buy the best kippers in the world or for hot kipper baps if you didn't eat at the harbour. Go inland to St Johns to see Tynwald, our thing, parliament hill dating back to 979 and where on 5th July our parliament still sits open air and the new laws are announced in Manx and English. (think Althing, Iceland, Folketing, Denmark Riksting, Norway) Think about our place names. The language is Manx, closely related to Erse and Scots Gaelic but many are pure Norse. This shows the importance of our Viking ancestry. Snaefell, snow mountain Tynwald, parliament hill, Foxdale, fossdalr waterfall valley, Laxey, laksa, salmon river. The Isle of Man was a Viking kingdom from about 900 to well into the early 13th Century, originally Mann and the Isles, ie the Outer Hebrides. 

From Peel North take the coast road, even if not staying go to the beach at Glen Wyllin camp site. The coast north is now sandy deserted and either crumbling sand cliffs or dunes. There is wild camping at Smeale and a semi organised site at Sulby Claddagh. The food and drink at Sulby Glen Hotel is very good. I'd camp at Smeale in preference to the Claddagh, suffers from boy racers a bit. Alternatively go to Point of Ayre our John O Groats. The sand has given way to shingle and a fast current. Plenty of places to stay. 

From Point of Ayre you can see salt workings and gravel workings and a wild life reserve all next to our ex tip. The views are north to the Mull of Galloway. Coming up the west coast you may have seen the Mountains of Mourne between Niarbyl and Glen Maye and in particular Slieve Donard. 

As you go south via Ramsey, you will see the Lakeland fells, even Barrow and the Windscale nuclear plant. Ramsey has faded glory and a 1970's Mediterranean apartment block south promenade, desecration in the name of progress. On the Mooragh at the north end you can stay on the grassed area if you get a permit from the Town hall. There are always a few members of the IOM Motorcaravanning Club parked up. 

South of Ramsey go via Maughold and go to the coast at Port Cornaa. Go visit Maughold church yard to inspect viking crosses. At Laxey drop down into the old village and harbour and be sure to go see Lady Isabella, she is the biggest water wheel in the world and you cannot miss her majestically turning. 

From there its back to Douglas. 

On the trip to the Calf there are three deserted light houses to look at, about a 3 hour walk from Harbour. In Peel the House of Mannanan telling of our Viking history and the seafaring nature of the Manx. At Laxey get a tram to the top of Snaefell, there is a café when you get there but take a flask and your own sarnies, please. From Douglas take a trip on the steam train and go to the Manx Museum. If there is a show on visit the Gaiety theatre, one of the best preserved Matcham C19 theatres in the British Isles. During the day they offer back stage trips. 

Other places to go, things to see 
Douglas horsetrams 
St Peters Onchan where Captain Bligh got married 
Maritime Museum Castletown 
Grove Museum Ramsey c19 wealthy house well preserved with good tea rooms 
Rosa's for lunch or high tea 
If open in Douglas go round our parliament buildings. We have a strange tricameral system where the lower house, the Keys and the upper house, the Council sit together as Tynwald Court. 
If not then the old house of Keys is in Castletown and open daily 

Of course make up your own itinerary, nowhere is far, you could go to Peel day one and base there returning every day. There is a lot more. On arrival, if not too late go to the Tourist Office in the sea terminal for maps and booklets 

There is abundant wildlife, birds, plants and sealife, many beaches and wild hills, lots of industrial archaeology, places to walk and lots to do. The museums and vintage transport are amongst the best in the world.

Hope I haven't spoilt it for you


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*I-O-M*

Can't believe anyone would suggest the time to avoid the Island are T T weeks. 
I used to go across on business a couple of times a year then again for the T T.
Non activity weeks the island is very quiet but of course the attractions are still there and it is a beautiful little island.
When I enquired with Steam Packet ferry costs were way OTT especially when you can cross to France for about £70.
So we found it more logical to stay in Hotels and take the bike.

Steve


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good write up thieawin ,, brings back a lot of memories  

Can remember as kids, we always took ours holidays off the island during TT fortnight !!!  

Ramsey was home, ?? Is the pier still up ??


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't for one second suggesting that the island was a place to avoid during TT week Steve. 

I said it was a place avoid coming to at that time of year if you are not into bike racing, purely and simply because of the cynical price hike the Steam Racket enforce upon us each TT fortnight and Grand Prix fortnight in September. I actually prefer the Grand Prix, it's more about privateers than big money team racing. 

TJ101, yes Ramsey Pier still stands although it's long since been shut off to the public. There was a campaign to repair it but with the financial climate the way it is and the specialist nature of the wrought iron work needed, sadly it seems to have dried up.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I am sure Brockley neither you or I would advise people to stay away from the Island at any time.
I think the noisiest time I have spent in a Hotel was Bowls week the Hotel dining room was bedlam with people shouting across at each other.

The motorcyclists were much to busy scoffing to spare time for idle chatter.

Years ago whilst in a Port Erin Hotel there was a terrific build up to the weekly National Dish. We all crowded in to the dining room to be served a lamb chop (not chops) followed by bread and butter pudding.
Very nice, but not the anticipated surprise dish.
In a well known Douglas Hotel we were sitting to our nightly carvery accompanied by our fourth nigh of mashed potatoes. As previously mentioned the room was relatively quiet. A plainitive voice was heard from the middle of the room "Ever heard of a F*****g chip". We never did see a chip. 
We approximated a four star UK Hotel would be about a ten key on the island. 
But this was a part of the charm and atmosphere.
Never in all of the years we visited did we encounter violence or vandalism, plenty of over exuberance, pranks and some fools on bikes yes.
In the main just men and women following their passion.
A passion you may try to grow out off but few succeed.

Steve


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We found Peel is the best campsite next to the sports hall. Not cheap getting a M/H across. For the TT fortnight we found it cheaper to fly hire a small cottage and hire a car.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I certainly know where you are coming from Steve when it comes to rip off hotels taking advantage of tourists with little or no local knowledge. I've suffered a few in my time while staying at tourist spots on the adjacent isle (even those with a modicum of charm and atmosphere). 

I guess that's the advantage of the camper van, if you don't like something, just move on. 

You are spot on as well about people coming here to follow their passion and find it difficult to grow out of. This will be the 15th year we will be putting up the same two guys under the 'home stay scheme' for the TT. They have long since had their own keys for the garage and the house so they don't disturb us coming in from the early boat.

Some of the stories they tell us about what their mates have endured in order to enjoy the TT would make your hair curl. I guess it's the same everywhere, if there's a tourist attraction, there will always be someone there to speculate, what worries is that it's not always the locals doing the damage. Mike.


----------

